# My dog has thrown up 4 times today!!! HELP



## cbledragon (Mar 28, 2010)

I am just trying to get an understanding as to why this may be happening. I have a 6 month old Aussie. When he got up this morning he seemed a bit slower but I took it as he was tired from being over a friends all day playing with another dog, which we have visited many times before. He laid around a bit this morning but did eat a normal amount this morning. He was fine all morning, nothing out of the ordinary. About 5 hours later I walked in on him sitting next to what looked like all the food he ate this morning. This happened again later but amount was much less. Now with in the last 3 hours he has thrown up a creamy looking substance 4 times. He just lays around then gets up comes over and begins to throw up.

The only thing he ate different yesterday was a piece of sausage that someone dropped on the ground.

Is there anything I can give him to help him?

Any ideas as to what might be wrong?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

When in doubt call the vet.

In my house, unless there is blood, additional back end troubles, or other very suspicious circumstances, vomiting is treated witha 24 hour fasting (plenty of water though) and then re-introduce a very small meal the next morning. If that stays down we divvy the rest of that day's food into 3-4 more small meals for the rest of that day. If that stays down, and there are no back end explosions from food intake, then the following day goes back to normal...hopefully.


----------



## flealess (Jun 1, 2010)

Okay the throwing up happens but when a dog is lethargic, it's serious. TAKE THE DOG TO THE VET!!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

We are not vets so no way to help you with a medical problem. It could be a blockage which is very serious or possibly just an upset stomach. Either way you need to call your vet ASAP.... hopefully you did this earlier today.

How is he this evening, and/or what did the vet recommend?


----------



## cbledragon (Mar 28, 2010)

I did take him to the vet the same day it was happening. They checked him out and gave me some antibiotics for him. Yesterday he started feeling much better.


----------



## jasminesmom (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm glad that so far it is nothing serious. As with children, if they behave differently, off to the vet the next day. Can''t be too cautious.

Cheryl and Angel Jasmine


----------

